# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Kolam Simple Alam Sutra

## Dony Lesmana

Berawal dari membeli Rumah di alam sutera , sdh ada fasilitas kolam renang 9 x 3 m x 2 m



akhirnya Hobby koi menyerang dengan sangat dahsyat sehingga kolam sunter kayaknya kurang memadai lagi

akhirnya dibuatlah kolam koi yg sederhana

jadilah kolam SIMPLE ini

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Wah mantap om kolam renang jadi kolam koi, tapi kenapa kedalaman berkurang dari 2 meter jadi 1,4 m om?

----------


## dalozt

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indrabudiman_d

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

launching juga akhirnya isi dapurnya om..congratszdenger2 sih sampe megap2 gesek ATM-nya hiiyh

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ya lumayan bagus om DL


Tks om Herry , perjalanan KC jadi tambah berat yooo  :First: 




> Salam kenal Om Dony, sering liat update kolam ini dari BBM Om Asfenv
> Baru tahu sekarang project yg dikerjakan di Alam Sutra oleh Om Asfenv belong to... Kolam keren yang dikerjakan oleh real pondbuilder .
> Om Dony, sudah mulai dihuni belom rumah di Alam Sutra ini...


belum dihuni orang om.. tapi ikannya udah .. hahaha




> Kolam yang sudah tidak menganut ideal filter 30% dari luas kolam, tetapi dengan kurang dari 20% yg mengunakan filter dan media yang sangat effective. 
> Belom ada saran... Hanya kekaguman yg bisa saya ungkapkan, semoga bisa belajar dari detail filter yang modern ini. Dana yang disediakan cukup utk kolam ini memang TOP... Beruntung sekali dengan ikan yang tinggal disini. Sukses dengan kolam barunya...


saya juga deg2an liat hasilnya ni om..  ayuk om kemari

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## charlesp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunche

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Traktir kita dong Om.

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ivanau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> mantap banget om kolamnya....
> ini sih kolam impian saya....


mudah2an bagus kedepannya om.. hehehe tks om




> akhirnya ini toh yg selalu digosipkan di KISS dan SILET....bisa muncul ke permukaan KOI-S....
> Megerikan Water Source Quality......!!!!!
> Sambung pipa donk ke rumah ane Om Don???? 
> 
> Nanti bareng Om Maha Sifu Han aja ya main ke AlSut nya...


ini semua berkat saran maha sifu han ... :Peace: 




> Serem om Dony... Tetangga tambah minder ni....
> Makin nyaman ikan2x nya 
> Congrat y om.. kapan2x tetangga mau main liat2x.. boleh y


ayo atuhh  main2... hehehehe




> mantabs om Donny mudah mudahan  kolamnya bisa citak champion2..........


tks om joe.. ikan champnya dari om joe ya ??




> Traktir kita dong Om.


karawaci masih utang bola ama kita om.. boleh tuhhh




> Mantab om Don,kolamnya keren, rapih banget....
> Yang mantab chillernya 4 pk, suhu airnya bisa 15 derajat tuh kayanya,listriknya Chillernya berapa watt om?


4pk sekitar 3600 watt.. nyala perhari cm 4-5 jam kok om di setel suhu 25 aja... hehehe




> Jgn ditnya lagi klo Om Don mah..wkwkwkk


jngan bilang siapa2.. hahaha




> Mantabbb banget om kolamnya.... 
> Jadi pengen lihat langsung kl ke alsut..  Haha..
> kereeeen om...


monggo om.. hehehe




> Mantab om kolamnya beda banget simplenya sama kolam saya.. Kapan2 boleh dong mampir buat blajar biar bisa master kaya om Don hehe


saya bukan master om, sama2 belajar .. yg master om frostbites.. hahaha




> wih ngisi filternya aja udh serem" gtu
> bgmn harga ikan"nya itu


justru ikannya ikan murah2 aja om.. hehehe




> hooh kita blm di traktir y


iyus bentar lagi ultah.. jangan lewatkan kesempatan ini




> Wah kalo boleh buat pond visit untuk belajar sistem filter canggih nih om


ga canggih om , justru simple banget.. hehehe




> kolam aduhai....
> om apakah kolamnya pakai arus di bawah ? atau arusnya hanya ambil dari air jatuh dari baki shower aja ?


pake om , 40 cm dari permukaan air... hehehe




> moga2 terwujud PV nya


lagi coba diatur waktunya om.. maklum blm ditinggalin .. hehehee

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GRiffiN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e2k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Kayanya yg cakep bukan cuma kolamnya tapi isi filternya,secret weapon buat KC,ati2 yang ikut KC bareng om Dony,siap2 gigit jari alias ga dapet nomer hehehe...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## augie07

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterdecor_support

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budiono Wijanto

Om Dony
Minta ijin PV ya next time..
Mau belajar langsung hehe...

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunche

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Bagi om2 yang mau bikin kolam ga usah susah2 design kolam,tinggal contek kolam om Don,bisa juara KC n KOI show... :Peace:

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boedirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

hahahha.. jadi malu nihhh.. rumah blm rapi bener nihhh, belum ditinggalin.. 

tapi ok lah kalo mau PV sehabis MERAH PUTIH YA ??

Bagaimana kalau tanggal 30 Agustus 2014 hari Sabtu.. hehehe

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lankz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

:Lock1:  :Lock1:  :Lock1:  ikut om don.... ada om slamet juga pasti seru

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

:Target:  :Target:  :Target:  *aku ikut ..................................................  ..*  :Tape2:

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

> tinggal jurus kolor ijo aja om wkwkwkwkwk


Yah buat om david.. ga pake celana gpp d

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunche

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunche

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GRiffiN

1. Slamet Kurniawan ketua eo pv alsut
2. owi
3. ady
4. bayuadhi
5. boediirawan
6. david_pupu
7. lankz
8. mikael sebastian
9. zone
10. tiny
11. frostbitez
12. membrs88
13. ipaul
14. monggalana
15. wibowo
16. Asnanto
17. Epoe
18. Interisti
19. Dtp + 1 orang teman
*20. GRiffin*

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

jd run down nya apa aja nehh:
1. pembukaan dgn pager ayu
2. pencerahan dari suhu DL
3. berenang dgn kolor ijo
4. dancer
5. lelang ikan
6. BBQ
7. penutupnya blm ada ???

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## genadhi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> Akan ada berbagai acara , rencananya mr frostbitches akan menerangkan ttg siklus filtrasi .. Om tiny menerangkan ttg pemakaian amoxilin dan pk ., om slamet menerangkan chiller.. Om monggalana menerangkan memilih tosai utk GC , om wilson menerangkan bgmn menyiksa ikan tanpa merasa tersiksa .. Byk dah.. Ada juga kuotie dr om wibowo .. Mantap dah..


wah mantap materinya om, bisa dimuat di majalah topiknya

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oqkmz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

> Boleh ikutan juga...?


Ikutt om yukkk. Saya masukin daftar ya

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> Buruan om..kuotanya 50 orang ajah hehe


kayanya 50 orang lebih

----------


## Budiono Wijanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

wih asik nama saia masuk didaftar  :High5: 
entr saia mau bawa perekam suara 
biar diapalin lg info" dari pada senior :Yo:

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hore burayak msk jg namanya, makasi om

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## filbert

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Jangan lupa om om yg ikut PV, filter mesh nya nanti di share. Biar kita2 bisa niru.

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vap

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Perlu ngurus ijin keramaian ke Polsek engga ? :Help:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DhimarS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> aman knp om? saya malah pusing n gak bisa tidur, canggih kolam dan isi nya
> jgn lupa bawa panadol, obat pusing...ehehhe


Aman parkirannya om
Kl itu resiko keracunan om

----------


## Yosua Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boedirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yosua Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

jadi om .. banyak acaranya nanti... ada dancer om monggalana juga .. hahahaha

----------


## Yosua Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yosua Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

> Jgn lupa bawa plastik karet sm oksigen sndr ya


hahahaha
apakah hal ini diperbolehkan  :Gossip:

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterdecor_support

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yosua Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

om owi dateng nga? biar bisa nyebur kolam bareng  ::

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

minggu depan lebih deg2an lagi om ikannya...abis senang didatengin juri bisa stress liat kita2 ngerecokin di pinggir kolam nanti..
pakannya nanti kue pancong sama kopi luwak  :Tongue:   :Censored:

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

denger kabar katanya akan ada BBQ ya waktu kopdar....Ada wagyu, iga dll...
bener2 mantap deh ....nubie ikut ya om DL....

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Ini Kondanganm, selametan apa PV ni,,,  :Becky:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boedirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Iya om di share alamatnyA

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

alamat lengkap bisa ditanya by PM ke om david pupu... Chief of PV KOIS... hehehehehe.. om david aku dah PM .. tolong diberikan kepada para penghobby yg cantik2 aja ya... hahhahaa

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

wkwkwkwkwkwk
bsk langsung meluncur mas david 
sampai bertemu dsana

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

@member88 di gwi
Tolong orderin cunggiwa dr gwi ya bon kasih om dony
Yg aseli ya jgn salah
Hehehe

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

ini sih jadinya seminar bukan pond visit.. mantep bgt om

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budiono Wijanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yosua Setiawan

dimas dapat ikan 3 ekor , mantapp

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Pond Reportnya sabar ya, sebagian foto blm di saya hehehehehe

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oqkmz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

wes siapa tuh yg bawa, wajib bawa lagi buat om slamet hehehhehehe

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Cilaka brarti kalo bawa anak bini ke kolam cibitung y om donny wkwkwkwkwk

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterdecor_support

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater
Just Share...
@ Cianjur
Pond Size : 11 x 4 x 2.2 meter
Main Equipment : Nexus 310, Tsurumi Pump, Matala UVC Stainless Steel 140 watts
 :Rockon:

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterdecor_support

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

apakah anda melihat hal yg sama di ke 2 Foto ini ?? usaha banget yaaa

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

> inilah wajah2 PUAS MAKAN GORENGAN ...


Sukses buat om Dony dan temen temen semua,.......

saat yg paling indah ,disaat kita bisa menikmatin Hobbie kita dan berkumpul dengan komunitas nya,.... :Clap2: .

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budiono Wijanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

